# Bucket seat swap for Bench style seat



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

I have an 87 Olds Cutlass Supreme and i want to swap out the front bench split style seat for bucket seats but i am wondering what seats from what kind of cars will fit and with what kind of mods or brackets will i need to accomplish this. any info will be apprieciated.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

walkthrow the junkyard, cadillac, s-10, nissin all fit just buy them and remove your carpet place them were you want them weld backwards bolts to the floor or drill holes. your going to need a center console or the seats will look funny


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

power buckets are eazy also they just need 12 volt power. i can put any seats in any car and your back seat it eazy to match just remove the covers and get matching color seat covers


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If your cutlass had the bench from the factory, you'll need to add the reinforced mounts for both front seats on the inside by the trans tunnel. Factory bench cars only had studs by the doors for the bench. 

All 78-87 regal, cutlass, monte, Elco, and Grand Prix seats are a direct bolt in.


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

It's actually a split bench seat. Not sure if that makes any difference.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you know what you can do at the junkyard were you remove them if theres a regal, cutlass, monte, grand prix 78 to 87 test fit them and see if they look ok not to high and if the bolts line up. its no big deal they sell the box bolts one ebay for bucket gbody. theres nothing to it but to find a pair of buckets and slap them in theres nothing to think about. measure from door to door, and find a console as well buckets look like shit with a gap in the center


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

good info thanx homie


----------

